# italian Lucite Blanks



## wizical (Feb 21, 2009)

hey everyone,

Where can I get the Italian Lucite pen blanks.  They look really cool(especially the ribbon ones) any info would be great.  Thanks

Keven


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know if they're Italian, but try here:

http://www.pipemakers.org/rods01.html


----------



## wizical (Feb 21, 2009)

neither do i, but thanks for the link


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 21, 2009)

Keven,

For some exotic blanks, check out this website run by IAP members.

http://exoticblanks.com/


----------



## arjudy (Feb 22, 2009)

www.thegoldennib.com


----------



## fernhills (Feb 22, 2009)

The  goldennib.com,  you don`t have to buy so much just what you want to try. I think he is about $6 a blank now. Really nice stuff to work with.  Carl


----------

